# Signatures/photos



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

While Alma is waiting to meet Anna ... 

Do you have (backstage) experience with singers? 
Do you ask for signatures? Do you wait at the stage entrance after the performance? Do you have pictures of you with great stars? 
Or do you think that's silly?

P.S.: Have been this discussed before?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have any backstage experience with performers, but I did once meet the director of an opera backstage. It was wonderful to speak to someone so knowledge (and what a character she was!), though usually I would be much too shy!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I don't have any backstage experience with performers, but I did once meet the director of an opera backstage. It was wonderful to speak to someone so knowledge (and what a character she was!), though usually I would be much too shy!


That was me in disguise. I needed some of your DNA. The reason why is a surprise.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> That was me in disguise. I needed some of your DNA. The reason why is a surprise.


:O Are you going to splice a Coochee and a Polly?! It will be beautiful!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Couchie said:


> That was me in disguise. I needed some of your DNA. The reason why is a surprise.


My ex-wife took some of *my* DNA and surprised me with it. Twice!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In response to the OP, Annie (sospiro) is the queen of stage door and has numerous pics of herself with famous and not-so-famous opera singers. She's got some amazing ones, and posts them here each time she meets one of them. Look back into her posting history and you'll find many.

Me, even though I've been to numerous live performances, I've *never* waited at the stage door for the artists and I don't have any autographs. I guess it just wasn't that important to me and after the performance I wanted to go home or go to a restaurant with friends, not worth the wait.

Anna however is a different case... She *is* worth the wait.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've only ever once asked for a signature and that is when Andreas Scholl announced that he would be singing CDs after a recital.

I haven't confessed this up to now, but I feel a little uncomfortable with the idea of waiting at the stage door after a show. I reckon the singers have just been doing something exhausting, demanding, giving so much of themselves, is it fair to ask for more? I know that if it were me I'd just want to head home and wind down. But I have no experience of performing, maybe they are on a high and like to hear the compliments and meet the fans.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've only ever once asked for a signature and that is when Andreas Scholl announced that he would be singing CDs after a recital.
> 
> I haven't confessed this up to now, but I feel a little uncomfortable with the idea of waiting at the stage door after a show. I reckon the singers have just been doing something exhausting, demanding, giving so much of themselves, is it fair to ask for more? I know that if it were me I'd just want to head home and wind down. But I have no experience of performing, maybe they are on a high and like to hear the compliments and meet the fans.


It is said that Pavarotti loved his adoring fans so much that the best moment of the day for him was the stage door thing. Sometimes opera houses wanted to keep him in meetings with sponsors and all after a performance, and he couldn't hide his impatience and his desire to get the hell out of there to go meet his fans, sign autographs, hug them, etc.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> My ex-wife took some of *my* DNA and surprised me with it. Twice!


 I hope they turned out to be good surprises after all.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I did a writeup on my (all too brief) meeting of Natalie Dessay. I'll repost it here for any newer members who may not have read it:

_Moving on to *After the Opera*
Beforehand, a helpful usher told me where the stage door was that all crew leave via. He also told me that if I'd tried a bit earlier, I maybe could have gotten onto the pre-show guest list by talking to the right people, but at that point it was too close to the performance. Ah well. So, after the curtain calls and the lights come up, I hustle out to the stage door. Eventually about 30 people are there and in talking to them I learn several things:
-Natalie will almost certainly be leaving by this door.
-However, for evening performances she basically gets ready for bed before leaving -- takes a shower, dries her hair, etc so she can go home and go right to sleep. This means it will be a long wait.
-Because of this (i.e., no makeup), she requests no pictures; post-matinee performances are the only time she allows pics as she'll have makeup on or whatnot. And I've never cared about autographs ... they always seemed a bit silly and pointless. But if it's that or nothing, guess I'll take what I can get.

So, we're waiting, and one by one everyone else comes out -- Kwangchul Youn (who was great as Raimondo), Tezier, Calleja, Patrick Summers. People fawning, taking pics (they had no such 'no pic' restriction), etc. All the while two thoughts are going through my brain:
"I'm going to meet Natalie Dessay!"
"Don't be like Troy in Community!"
"I'm going to meet Natalie Dessay!"
"Don't be like Troy in Community!"
repeat as necessary
(for those who don't get the reference, may I point you to this video: 



 )

An hour passes. The more impatient drift off. Someone peeks in and sees there's not even a security guard anymore. More time passes. It's now about 1:20 AM. Someone sees a guard in there and goes in to inquire if/when Ms. Dessay is coming out. He comes out and says "The guard says that she's flown the coop" (exact quote). We're all digesting this when literally 5 seconds later the door opens and a petite lady, 5'2" at most, with light brown hair in a pixie cut, very pretty in a 40-something mom fashion, strolls out. I was standing a foot away from Natalie Dessay!

And then I charmed her and she invited me back to her place.

OK, no, not really. Remember the "Don't be like Troy in Community" bit? Yeah, about that...
I did finally manage to stammer out that I was a huge fan and asked very politely if I could have my picture taken with her. As the above intimated, she declined but said she would after Saturday's matinee, even after I hinted that I'd flown 2000 km just to see her and wouldn't be in town that weekend (and by hinted, I mean flat-out said it. Yeah, annoying for her I'm sure  ). I settled for her autograph on my ticket, which I'll probably have framed inset into a poster of her at some point. And though I'm sure my stammering and awe led her to believe I was likely retarded, the upside is that now she's probably convinced that her talent is so great that even the mentally handicapped are fans of hers. :lol:

She made a bit of chitchat with people, one part I only partially heard was that either this year or next year before her Met Traviata, she'll be doing a recital version of Traviata with (I think) the NY Philharmonic conducted by James Levine, but said she'll likely cancel that if Levine has to pull out for health reasons.
Someone else asked why no photographs, she's so beautiful even w/o makeup and she said "I don't think so"
And interestingly, she didn't park in the garage, when she left she just walked up the north ramp. I'd guess she has a condo across the street or something. Kind of surreal just watching her walking alone up a parking ramp.

Still kind of star-struck, and I've always prided myself on being the type that if, say, Angelina Jolie and Megan Fox showed up at my door asking me to settle a contest as to who was better in bed, I'd invite them in and offer them drinks calm as can be. Ah well, got to meet my most favorite artist in the world, how many people can say that? _


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, Ian, I remember that post of yours, it was great!
Why don't you use the blog feature and put it there so that more people can read it?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> :O Are you going to splice a Coochee and a Polly?! It will be beautiful!


I think Couchie implied that he is somehow a she, and you knocked another dude up. That means you're Danny Devito, and he's Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I've only ever once asked for a signature and that is when Andreas Scholl announced that he would be singing CDs after a recital.
> 
> I haven't confessed this up to now, but I feel a little uncomfortable with the idea of waiting at the stage door after a show. I reckon the singers have just been doing something exhausting, demanding, giving so much of themselves, is it fair to ask for more? I know that if it were me I'd just want to head home and wind down. But I have no experience of performing, maybe they are on a high and like to hear the compliments and meet the fans.


Hvorostovsky has said publicly that meeting fans is the worst part of his job & I've yet to meet him but that's fine with me. Joseph Calleja is the total opposite & everyone's his nbf. And the other singer's I've met are somewhere in between.

However there are several entrances/exits at ROH & they _don't have_ to exit the theatre through the Stage Door. If they want to dodge the fans & go straight home they can do it easily.



Almaviva said:


> It is said that Pavarotti loved his adoring fans so much that the best moment of the day for him was the stage door thing. Sometimes opera houses wanted to keep him in meetings with sponsors and all after a performance, and he couldn't hide his impatience and his desire to get the hell out of there to go meet his fans, sign autographs, hug them, etc.


Joseph is the same. He hugs all his fans & he's like a big friendly teddy bear & he's lovely.

I usually go to ROH on my own & stay in a hotel about three minutes walk from the Stage Door so I can loiter as long as I want. After the performance I'm usually on such a high, I couldn't sleep anyway so it's a nice way for me to wind down. And it's great fun standing waiting with other obsessed fans & talking about our favourite subject.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Singers are like fans.

Some adore the backstage and the exposure, some would rather be alone. Of course, there is also the professionalism and sometimes they need to put a good face to it, even if they don't feel up to sign autographs and meet people.

Personally, I belong to the category of fans that, after many years of watching Opera, have never been in the backstage and never asked for signatures. But not because I find all this silly (it's part of the game, always has been and I got nothing against it), it's just I'm not interested.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a few signatures, but not really enough to say that I am groupie...

Joan Sutherland
Mirella Freni
Franco Corelli
Bob Merrill
Anna Moffo
Sandor Konya
Robert Peters
Lisa della Casa

Oddly, there are other autographs that I would be much more interested in, but I haven't really make the effort to source them...so I guess it's not *that* important to me...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I wrote to Osmo Vänskä and requested an autographed photo, which he sent me. In Lahti, Finland, I got the signature of the Norwegian violinist Henning Kraggerud. He had performed the Sibelius Violin Concerto earlier that evening. He was very gracious. I went backstage and was going to get Jukka-Pekka Saraste's (the conductor's) autograph, but he seemed very shy, even a wee bit standoffish, so I did not want to press my luck. I shook his hand, though.

A friend of mine who is a violinist got me Ruggiero Ricci's autogrpah. My friend was a student of Ricci. During a recent visit to the violinist's home, my friend snagged a copy of a CD in which Ricci performs the Sibelius Concerto. Ricci signed the cover of the recording for me.

As far as composer autographs, I have the signatures of Akira Ifukube, Jean Sibelius and Aram Khachaturian.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

This is of interest to me because of my upcoming visits to the Met. I have one autograph, from an actor I am very fond of. But that was a special situation; he was appearing in a play at a very, very tiny venue (Bush Theatre in London) and I was a member of a forum that the actor had occasionally posted on, ie when I introduced myself and told him my screen name he recognized me and was very nice indeed. In fact he was thrilled to see us (there were other forum members there) as opposed to the professional autograph hounds (who had not attended the performance) who were there to make money selling his signature on ebay.

I have to say that I have not looked at the autograph since, though!

So, does anyone have experience at the Met? I have never heard of asking to be let in (!) I know I would not have the nerve for that! Thanks to a great suggestion by MAuer? Sospiro? I am going to ask for a signature in a book rather than on a CD. Not sure I could do the photo thing, especially as I will be there on my own and my camera is not great. *sigh*

As you can see I am still in two minds, but not enough so that I would not be highly disappointed if told that "functions" prevent the artist from leaving at all!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I suppose you could always buy the autographs or contact the singer's agent.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I either get the programme signed or the cast list or tickets. @ FF - For photos - I get chatting to other fans & offer to take their photo with the singer. Then I ask them to take mine  it works very well.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to mention I also have a signed photo of the famous Japanese koto virtuosa Keiko Nosaka.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

*Do you have (backstage) experience with singers?* 
On a few occasions when one of my very favorite singers was performing,

*Do you ask for signatures? Do you wait at the stage entrance after the performance? Do you have pictures of you with great stars?* 
I waited backstage (or in the green room, as Cincinnati Opera allowed fans to do back in the '80s -- and may still). I just asked favorite singer if he/she would please sign my program -- and, of course, asked about roles he/she would be performing in the near future. I didn't want to take up very much of his/her time, but did want to show definite interest/appreciation for that singer (which made it clear that I was not an indiscriminate autograph chaser). I never asked to have a photo taken with the singer; I was grateful just to have the signed program.

*Or do you think that's silly?*
No, I don't think it's silly -- although it's something I do infrequently. (I only have signatures from Siegfried Jerusalem, Jonas Kaufmann, and Johanna Meier . . . though I'm still kicking myself for not waiting to see Sherrill Milnes after he sang Count di Luna here in 1980.) Both of these gentlemen and the lady were very gracious and obliging, and I regard those old programs as treasures.
I would say that, if this is something you'd like to do, then give it a try. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, etc. You'll probably find plenty of company by the stage entrance, too, and chatting with other fans of your favorite can be a lot of fun.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> So, does anyone have experience at the Met? I have never heard of asking to be let in (!) I know I would not have the nerve for that!


If you prefer not to do the request to be put on the guest list approach, waiting by the stage door is the other viable option. I wrote about both approaches on the previous page -- the second approach is how I met Ms. Dessay, the first approach was recommended to me by someone who has done it many dozens of times.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

What a great stories you have!

My career as a "opera visitor" really isn't long. And I went only once to the stage door. It was in Vienna and the singer was (who else than) El Guapo. He was really in a good mood, friendly, he listened to everyone and answered to whatever fans asked him. And when I finally stood facing him, I said something like that: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Don't know how I managed to say if I can have a picture with him. After photographing I said eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... aaaaaaaaaaa... thank you. 
Bravo me!
Anyway, despite my silly behaviour I still got our photo.

I almost forgot to mention. The funniest thing was that friend's photo camera stopped working in crucial moment. So we just stood there ready to take a picture for about a minute or two. And he didn't complain. Me neither.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Well if I do decide to try to talk to Anna, I don't really care for an autograph or photos. I'd just like to tell her that I am the guy who pushed for her moniker _La Bellissima_, and would be delighted if she said "Why, thank you, I'm glad to have a fan like you!"

But to tell you all the truth, when push comes to shove and given that I'll be with three other people (my wife, my best friend, his wife) who don't care at all for this sort of thing (and neither do I, only Anna would be an exception) I think that chances are that I'll just go back to the hotel with them for drinks, chatting, talking about the performance, and a nice night of sleep in my sweet wife's arms.

Oh, by the way, if you guys remember my posts at the time of my first peregrination to Anna (Don Pasquale), I was talking about my best friend and his girlfriend, and how much I liked her and how I was rooting for them to get serious about each other and get married. Well, it happened. They got married. So between these two performances with Anna, I'm so glad that I'm going back with the same couple but now they're married to each other!

So, if after my friend saw Don Pasquale and given the plot of the opera, he still wanted to get married, that's true love!:lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> What a great stories you have!
> 
> My career as a "opera visitor" really isn't long. And I went only once to the stage door. It was in Vienna and the singer was (who else than) El Guapo. He was really in a good mood, friendly, he listened to everyone and answered to whatever fans asked him. And when I finally stood facing him, I said something like that: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Don't know how I managed to say if I can have a picture with him. After photographing I said eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... aaaaaaaaaaa... thank you.
> Bravo me!
> ...


:clap:

That's a brilliant story _ooopera_!!

I bet superstars like Jonas are used to fans getting star struck & talking rubbish but it shows what a lovely person he is.

ps can we see the photo?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

ooopera said:


> What a great stories you have!
> 
> My career as a "opera visitor" really isn't long. And I went only once to the stage door. It was in Vienna and the singer was (who else than) El Guapo. He was really in a good mood, friendly, he listened to everyone and answered to whatever fans asked him. And when I finally stood facing him, I said something like that: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Don't know how I managed to say if I can have a picture with him. After photographing I said eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... aaaaaaaaaaa... thank you.
> Bravo me!
> ...


Jonas is known for being very kind and approachable with his fans. As a recent feature in "_Opera Now_" noted, he takes time to make sure each person who waits to see him gets his/her moments of his undivided attention. He was certainly very gracious when I saw him in Chicago (and patiently tolerated what I'm sure must have been my less-than-perfect German).


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

I got in through the front door so to speak as I attended an official Anna Netrebko autograph signing in SF. Hundreds of people snaked up the War Memorial to get their 10 second brush of greatness with her after a performance of La Traviata. 

She signed my liner notes to Betrothal in a Monastery (see Avatar) and also the DVD cover to Salzburg's Traviata. Referring to them, I said "this one made me laugh, and this one made me cry". She laughed at that and said she remembered her performance as Louisa in the former. She had some Champagne at the table and I got the impression she would have stayed there all night chatting with her fans but the sentries forced this show to move on.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MAnna said:


> I got in through the front door so to speak as I attended an official Anna Netrebko autograph signing in SF. Hundreds of people snaked up the War Memorial to get their 10 second brush of greatness with her after a performance of La Traviata.
> 
> She signed my liner notes to Betrothal in a Monastery (see Avatar) and also the DVD cover to Salzburg's Traviata. Referring to them, I said "this one made me laugh, and this one made me cry". She laughed at that and said she remembered her performance as Louisa in the former. She had some Champagne at the table and I got the impression she would have stayed there all night chatting with her fans but the sentries forced this show to move on.


:clap:

Great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

sospiro said:


> ps can we see the photo?


m'kay 
....


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've some signed photos, but not opera singers but violinists and pianists (Heifetz, Oistrakh, Menuhin, Szeryng, Ricci, Szigety...and the Odnoposoff of my avatar)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ooopera said:


>


Cool! Very nice.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

ooopera said:


> m'kay
> ....


Who is that guy next to the good-looking blonde?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> m'kay
> ....


Awww that's lovely.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I feel a little uncomfortable with the idea of waiting at the stage door after a show. I reckon the singers have just been doing something exhausting, demanding, giving so much of themselves, is it fair to ask for more? I know that if it were me I'd just want to head home and wind down. But I have no experience of performing, maybe they are on a high and like to hear the compliments and meet the fans.


In my experience - which is limited, and I haven't had any encounters with the major celebrity superstars who are, perhaps, most likely to be impatient with this sort of thing - performers in general respond wholeheartedly to being approached. I've not done much hanging around outside stage doors, but if the venue is in a church rather than a theatre (eg Early Music Festival performances), I've found it's sometimes possible to approach performers during the interval and ask them to sign my programme. I've had some lovely conversations in this way, not just with singers but also with members of the orchestra. Sometimes they've really entered into the spirit of the thing, and gone out of their way to find other performers to sign the programme for me.

One of my most-loved sopranos is Sophie Daneman, whose recordings with William Christie and Les Arts Florissants are so memorable, and I thought it unlikely that I'd ever get to hear her sing, let alone meet her. But she sang in a production of Blow's _Venus and Adonis_ a couple of years ago (fabulous performance) and in the interval I was able to talk to her for a while. She was a delight, laughing and tossing that wonderful head of hair she has, and reminiscing about her time with Christie - and of course, signing my programme with exquisite flowing style.

Generally speaking though, I find it a nerve-wracking experience, and it's not something I do very often.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Well, I'm going to go to the stage door, being prepared for disappointment (one never knows if something comes up for the artist). Given no circumstances like illness, tiredness, or a personal problem weighing on the mind, I'm sure that if she or he has an extroverted personality (not all performers do, interestingly enough), they will be energized by interaction with fans. On the other hand, for a more introverted person I'm sure it can be a nightmare to have to deal with a crowd of strangers, even friendly strangers.

Can anyone tell me more about this 'getting on the list' thing at the Met? Has anyone done it? It sounds like something the artists would have for their personal friends to come in early and visit...

PS that is the coolest picture ever! ooopera you are quite chic! I love it! I think I'm going to have to up my game, although nothing alas can be done about advancing years.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

@Almaviva: ***

@Sospiro: Annie, I was able to find only picture of you with Roberto. Can you tell me where to find remaining (if they exist)?

@FragendeFrau: Thanks!  I hope you'll have a similar picture very soon.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> @Sospiro: Annie, I was able to find only picture of you with Roberto. Can you tell me where to find remaining (if they exist)?




*Simon Keenlyside Temple Church recital October 2010*





*Joseph Calleja after Lucia di Lammermoor, Berlin April 2011*







*Simon Keenlyside after Macbeth ROH July 2011*

More later


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

You rock!
First picture of you and Simon is amazing!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Annie, you don't appear to be outside in those ROH Macbeth pics. Did you get permission to be inside? How does that work? Awesome pics!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Annie, you don't appear to be outside in those ROH Macbeth pics. Did you get permission to be inside? How does that work?


It's a small lobby just inside the Stage Door which is in Floral Street, just around the corner from the main entrance. Can be seen from the outside on this video






Usually the staff let fans stand and wait in the lobby. There's a security door so you can't actually walk straight into the theatre.

The photo below was taken the other side of the Stage Door (with the 'No Smoking' sign) in the video



*Lukas Jakobski after Macbeth rehearsal 21 May 2011*



*Lukas Jakobski after Macbeth performance 30 May 2011*

(swipe card security door is behind me and Lukas)



FragendeFrau said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks

I've got a couple from Faust which I'll post later


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

BTW, your Lukas sounds wonderful on the ROH Tosca Radio 3 broadcast! Well done, Lukas!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> BTW, your Lukas sounds wonderful on the ROH Tosca Radio 3 broadcast! Well done, Lukas!




I'm impatient to see him in more substantial roles but I know these things take time


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I'm impatient to see him in more substantial roles but I know these things take time


Well, that's what Kirsten said in the interview Aksel put up. Take your time, grow into the roles. We want him to be around for a long time.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Tenor Andrew Richards on the signature/photograph debate.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm glad he's back. Was getting worried....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh, I'm glad he's back. Was getting worried....


 ... and me

The 'bed-in-the-bathroom' story is supposed to be funny and it is but quite sad as well. It must be such a lonely life especially for a married guy with two kids.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to have dinner with Andrew Richards too. He seems to be such a down-to-earth deeply honest and approachable guy. But you're right, I think it is a lonely life for him.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Me three. I don't know how much and if he's going to share what's been going on over the last period of time, but I hope he can work through it and find a happy career and a happy family life. I'd go to dinner with him too--and I'd gladly stand outside to meet him!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> ... and me
> 
> The 'bed-in-the-bathroom' story is supposed to be funny and it is but quite sad as well. It must be such a lonely life especially for a married guy with two kids.


What 'bed-in-the-bathroom' story? Did I miss something or failed to click on something? I only found a few paragraphs talking about recovery, not seeing the city, Verona, and fans who took him out for dinner.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> What 'bed-in-the-bathroom' story? Did I miss something or failed to click on something? I only found a few paragraphs talking about recovery, not seeing the city, Verona, and fans who took him out for dinner.


It's a separate blog entry
http://tenorrichards.blogspot.com/2011/10/i-blame.html#more


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> It's a separate blog entry
> http://tenorrichards.blogspot.com/2011/10/i-blame.html#more


 Oh, I see. Quite funny.


----------

